# Today on RO-Saturday



## Elf Mommy (Aug 1, 2009)

[align=center]




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*TO*
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]





Happy Birthday, JadeIcing's Akasha Maheret and Elvis Aaron!




[/align][align=center]

Happy Birthday, irishlops' Eyore, Caramel and Joesph franisi!





Happy Birthday, Midnight!



[/align][align=center]Happy Birthday, Saudade's Lucy!





(If you're going to post your rabbit's birthday on the calendar, please put your name in the note so I can find a photo to post! Thank you!)
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]*Flashy, Tracy *has lost her Little Bud. This special bird has a very special story that will bring tears to your eyes. Please go share your kind thoughts with her at this difficult time.[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]*Wabbitdad12 (Dave) and Flashy (Tracy),* have been convinced to join the moderators of Rabbits Online! Come congratulate them and cheer them on as they take on their duties![/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]view_topic.php?id=48807&forum_id=47view_topic.php?id=48807&forum_id=47view_topic.php?id=48807&forum_id=47



*bunniekrissy *is back and reintroducting Sonicka and Slippers with somegorgeous photos! Go say hello and we hope she stays with us![/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center] *LionsRawr *wants to know how soon do you introduce your rabbits to the whole house? Did you do this gradually? How long did it take?[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]*Happi Bun *wants to remind everyone to Protect Your Cords! Dunkin taught her this lesson the hard way! Go find out how![/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*PennyRose *is looking for information on neutering her bunny. Input would be appreciated![/align][align=center]*bunnylove817 *is having second thoughts about Midas' neuter. Can you give her some good reasons to go through with it?[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]*irishlops *has started a thread for the bunnies we've loved and lost. How many do we have out there?[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]*ani-lover *is trying EVERYTHING for her shedding problem and nothing seems to be working! Do you have this problem? What do you do?[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]*kirbyultra *is looking for safe but stylish ways to block off corded areas in her computer room. Ideas are flowing and welcome![/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]*swingtown *wonders, just who's toy is this? As Tank, Oreo and Olive all play together![/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]If you have NOT been following *DazyDaizee's *fosters thread with daily photos of the babies, it's Day 9 and you MUST catch up now![/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center] 



[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]Send some positive thoughts out to and say your prayers for:[/align][align=center]fuzz16's Mimzy who seems to be coughing and sneezing.
[/align][align=center]heaven33uk's Cookie who seems to be feeling better, but may get in trouble with some naughty chewing.[/align][align=center]Flashy's Hope who just isn't acting quite right![/align][align=center]MATH's Harvey who may not be having normal bowel movements[/align][align=center]Happi Bun's Dewey who's eye is a bit red[/align][align=center]Snowball03's Snowball who may be developing sore hocks[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]

[/align][align=center]*LionsRawr* is a little worried about Sparrow and Bubble Gum and the aggressive behavior they seem to be displaying. Is Sparrow being mean? How should she react?[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]*claramae99* wants to tempt Holyfield to eat more hay and veggies any ideas how to get him to ingest more than just pellets?[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]*BouncingBunnyBrunswick *is wondering if bunnies love the smell of body odor and your clothing after a long day of work.[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]We have a new section to the forums! Go check out all the posts and join in the conversations about your cages and what you've built for your rabbits!
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]



We'll be looking for an August Weigh-In thread to start! How much do your bunnies weigh this August 2009? Keep track in this monthly weigh in and start comparing month to month if there are any drastic changes! 





[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center] For those of you who loveRabbit Genetics, *TinysMom* has shared some more great links to sites! She also started a topic on The "E" Gene.[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]*TinysMom* is going to be heading up some topics on Running a Rabbitry Business. If you have one or are planning one, keep an eye on these topics. The first one focuses on Websites![/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]*JadeIcing *is putting out an Urgent cry for HELP! for the Haven![/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]LionsRawr would like some help rescuing this Craigslist bunny![/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center] 
[/align][align=center]


 [/align][align=center]Don't forget to enter the Buns on Vacation Photo Phile Contest!
[/align][align=center]









 *irishlops *is writing someFan Fiction based on the series, The Mentalist. Go read her beginning![/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]*Boz *found a gorgeous, but creepy spider! Go look at her awesome photo![/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]
[/align]


----------



## irishlops (Aug 1, 2009)

AWH,thanks for mentioning caramel eyore + j.fs birthday
*and thanks for telling me to write more for my fanfiction! lol *
happy birthady
Akasha Maheret and Elvis Aaron!:dude:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 1, 2009)

Thank you!!


----------



## Saudade (Aug 1, 2009)

! You forgot Lucy, Minda!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 1, 2009)

eep! She's not on the calendar, Dave! I'll add her in.


----------



## irishlops (Aug 1, 2009)

hey, ill take a picture of carmel and eyore.. so you can post it miranda on the page like lucys


----------



## Saudade (Aug 1, 2009)

Yay! Thank you minda!
Picked the cutest pic of her too


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 1, 2009)

Great news, as always! 

I wish that picture of the sun for August was even a little bit relevant here- been pouring down daily for weeks now...


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 1, 2009)

Happy birthday Luuuucy!!! Shower her with kisses for me! Beautiful girl


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 2, 2009)

Great job Minda!

Thanks for mentioning Dunkin and Dewey. :bunny24


----------

